# what 5 lenses would you want (exclude factors such as buissiness and body)



## SJTstudios (Dec 3, 2012)

1) 200mm f2 is
2) canon 24mm 1.4 ii
3) canon 35mm 1.4
4) canon 50mm 1.2
5) canon 85mm 1.2 ii


----------



## littlepilotdude (Dec 3, 2012)

1) 800mm f/5.6 IS
2) 50mm f/1.2
3) 85mm f 1.2 II
4) 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II
5) 24mm TS-E


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 3, 2012)

littlepilotdude said:


> 1) 800mm f/5.6 IS
> 2) 50mm f/1.2
> 3) 85mm f 1.2 II
> 4) 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II
> 5) 24mm TS-E


Nice, you have nice taste, and by the looks of it a nice shooting style


----------



## littlepilotdude (Dec 3, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> littlepilotdude said:
> 
> 
> > 1) 800mm f/5.6 IS
> ...



Haha, thanks!


----------



## Jesse (Dec 4, 2012)

24L TS-E
85L
100L
200L
14L


----------



## heheapa (Dec 4, 2012)

17L TSE
50L f1.0
200L f2 IS
400L f2.8 IS
800L

What I want are the lenses that I dream of....
Not the one that I already own. ;D


----------



## Danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

Zeiss 2/35 ZE (I own this one)
EF 16-35mm f2.8L ii
EF 70-200mm f2.8L is ii
EF 300mm f2.8L is ii
EF 50mm f1.2L

However I'd love the zeiss 2/100 macro if I could say 6.

If I need more than those, I'm kidding myself actually.


----------



## Juul (Dec 4, 2012)

85L II
50L FD (for my nex)
24-70 f2.8 II
200 f1.8
400 f2.8 II

<3 

one day


----------



## dafrank (Dec 4, 2012)

Lall the lenses are Canon, unless specified otherwise.

The basic 5, and couldn't, for some reason, expand on the number of lenses:
17mm f/4.0 TS-E, 24-70 f/2.8 II, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 85mm f/1.2 II, 90mm f/2.8 TS-E.

If anyone cares, the next 8 that would be on my list if I already had the above lenses, and if I had the funds (the 200-400, for one, is going to be pretty da%$ expensive): 100 f/2.8 IS macro or 180 f/3.5 Macro, 24 f/3.5 TS-E II, 35mm f/1.4, 200 f/2.0 IS, and the 200-400 f/4.0 IS, plus the light weight traveling 3 - the 40 f/2.8 pancake, the 24-70 f/4.0 IS and the 70-200 f/4.0 IS.

Last, what I actually have now: 8mm f/3.5 Belarus Peleng fisheye (this is a "cheapie"), 16-35 f/2.8 II, 24 f3.5 TS-E, 24-70 f/2.8, 50 f/2.5 macro, 85mm f/1.2 II, 90 f/2.8 TS-E, 150 f/2.8 Sigma Macro, 70-200 f2.8 IS II, 1.4 converter II. These may not all seem so glamorous, but they get the job done, and done well.

That about does it.

Regards,
David


----------



## pwp (Dec 4, 2012)

Of course it's Horses for Courses, but this set of five sure floats my boat.

1. 16-35mm f/2.8II
2. 17mm TS-E
3. 24-70mm f/2.8II
4. 70-200mm f/2.8IIis
5. 400mm f/2.8IIis

-PW


----------



## tnargs (Dec 4, 2012)

400mm f5.6 L
300mm f4 IS L
100-400mm f5.6 IS L
70-300mm IS L
200-400mm f4 1.4xTC IS L

 
just want to cover my options :


----------



## Ben Taylor (Dec 4, 2012)

14mm f/2.8
35mm f/1.4L II
135mm f/2.0L
300mm f/2.8L IS III
600mm f/4L IS III

For what I currently shoot:
Canon 14mm f/2.8L
Canon 24mm f/1.4L
Canon 35mm f/1.4L
Canon 85mm f/1.2L
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II


If I had more opportunity to shoot wildlife as well as what I currently shoot:
Canon 14mm 2.8L
Canon 35mm f/1.4L
Canon 85mm f/1.2L II
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
Canon 600mm f/4L IS II 

Although this would make the travel bag rather heavy...


----------



## Zv (Dec 4, 2012)

Realistic wish list assuming I can keep my existing ones -

35 f/2 IS
Sigma 85
100 f/2.8L IS Macro
135 f/2L
70-200 f/2.8 IS II

That would be sweet.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 4, 2012)

canon 17mm TS
Canon 85mm F1.2L
Canon 50mm F1.2L
Canon MPE 65
Canon 200-400mm 1.4X

Not much on Zoom lenses... I like to shoot using primes.


----------



## Grumbaki (Dec 4, 2012)

Fun thing is that I'm planning my purchases for a 5 lenses rational kit for travelling as this is probably the max you can take in rough conditions and with "survival kit" also in the bag. Thus for general travel purpose, I'm leaning toward:

- 70-200 2.8 IS II
- 24-70 2.8
- 85L
- 35L
- 14L


----------



## Jesse (Dec 4, 2012)

If I can pick currently non-existent lenses as well:

14-24L 2.8
135L 1.8 IS II
45L TS-E II
24L TS-E
85L


----------



## jasonsim (Dec 4, 2012)

1. 600mm f/4L IS II
2. 200-400mm f/4L IS 
3. 8-15mm L fisheye
4. 2x III
5. 17mm f/4L TS-E

If money was no option, I'd add the above to my current collection.


----------



## sheedoe (Dec 4, 2012)

In order from "Most likely to buy' to 'Least likely to buy'.

Canon 14-24mm f/2.8L (rumored)
Canon 135mm f/2.0L
Canon 14mm f/2.8L II
Zeiss Distagon 21mm f/2.8
Canon 300mm f/2.8L

And ofcourse, any new version of the lenses that I already own


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 4, 2012)

I am planning a move to FF in the next year so the first three represent lenses that will work for both (better for FF), and the last two replacements for my current EF-S lenses. 

1. A 35mm lens- still undecided between the 1.4L, f/2IS and the new Sigma
2. 50mm 1.4- I owned the current Canon version and didn't like it, so sold it. I don't use this focal length much on the crop at the moment- so I'd buy it only when I get the FF or a mark ii comes out- whichever is earlier
3. 400mm f/2.8- this is the one unrealistic wish-I won't be able to afford this one for a loooong time, if ever

4. 24-70 f/4 or 24-105 whatever comes in the 5D3 kit at the time 
5. An ultrawide- I don't like the 17-40, the 16-35 is too expensive and probably not worth it to me- so is cross that bridge when it comes I guess.


----------



## Julie G. (Dec 4, 2012)

1) Canon EF 70-200mm F2.8L IS II
2) Canon EF 600mm F4.0L IS II
3) Canon EF 135mm F2.0L
4) Canon TS-E 17mm F4.0L
5) Canon EF 100mm F2.8 L IS USM

Also if I could, I would get a 1DX ;D


----------



## christianronnel (Dec 4, 2012)

EF24-70mm F2.8L II
EF70-200mm F2.8L IS II
EF300mm F2.8L IS II
EF85mm F1.2L II
TS-E 24mm F3.5L II


----------



## Smurf1811 (Dec 4, 2012)

14mm 2.8 L
TS-E 24mm L II
35mm 1.4 L (II)
TS-E 90mm
300mm 2.8 L

I think i can live with that and the lenses i already own for the rest of my life...


----------



## florian (Dec 4, 2012)

I´m happy with what I have today :
EF 16-35mm f2.8L II
EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II
EF 600mm f/4L IS II
Don´t regret buying them for one second.

Getting this one next year to complete the focal Range
EF 24-70 f2.8 II

And I´m torn between

EF 100L IS 2.8 or EF 300L IS II 2.8 or EF 85L 1.2

as my 5th Lens


----------



## Vossie (Dec 4, 2012)

EF 16-15 L 2.8 II <-- have
EF 24-70 L 2.8 II 
EF 70-200 L 2.8 II IS <-- have
EF 400 L 2.8 II IS
EF 85 L 1.2 II <-- have


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 4, 2012)

Excluding lenses which I already have

TS-E 17mm
EF 50mm f/1.0
EF 85mm f/1.2
EF 200mm f/2.0

And finally - an EF 800mm f/5.6, which I would trade-in for a couple of other lenses I'd like.


----------



## Ricku (Dec 4, 2012)

The one and only lens that I am lusting for right now doesn't even exist.

It is the 14-24L. Canon's equivalent to Nikon's 14-24 - one of the best lenses ever made.

A 16-35 III would also be ok, as long as it is razor sharp across the frame.


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 4, 2012)

Ricku said:


> The one and only lens that I am lusting for right now doesn't even exist.
> 
> It is the 14-24L. Canon's equivalent to Nikon's 14-24 - one of the best lenses ever made.
> 
> A 16-35 III would also be ok, as long as it is razor sharp across the frame.



Get Nikon to EoS adapter, problem solved 

Sigma 35mm 1.4 
Canon 100 2.8L macro
Canon 50mm 1.2L
Canon 24mm II L


----------



## Ricku (Dec 4, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> *Get Nikon to EoS adapter, problem solved*
> 
> Sigma 35mm 1.4
> Canon 100 2.8L macro
> ...


I've been thinking about doing that. I'm still thinking about it! ;D


----------



## expo01 (Dec 4, 2012)

TS-E 17
TS-E 24
24-70 II
200 F2
200-400 or 400 2.8 IS II (had the 400 2.8 IS but sold it this year)


----------



## stefsan (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Canon EF 14mm f2.8L II 
2. Canon EF 16-35mm f2.8L II
3. Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L II
4. Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L II IS
5. 400mm f2.8L II IS (+ Extender EF 1.4x III)

And if I still had money left I would also like

6. Canon TS-E 17mm f4L
7. Canon MP-E 65mm f2.8 1-5x Macro
8. Canon EF 180mm f3.5L Macro


----------



## Raddy (Dec 4, 2012)

What I'm currently aiming at:

16-35 2.8L II USM < have
24-70 2.8L II USM < want
50 1.4 USM < have
85 1.2L II USM < want
70-200 2.8L IS IIUSM < have

What I would love to get in addition:

14 2.8L II USM
24 1.4L II USM
35 1.4L USM
50 1.2L USM
100 2.8 USM Macro


----------



## vlim (Dec 4, 2012)

16-35 f/2.8 L II
24-70 f/4 L IS
300 f/2.8 L IS II
500 f/4 L IS II

I would be more than happy with these 4 ones 8)


----------



## madspihl (Dec 4, 2012)

Canon 24 1.4
Sigma 35 1.4
Canon 24-70 2.8 II
Canon 135 f/2
Canon 200-400 f/4 IS 1.4ext (yeah, Mads, as if that's gonna happen...)

I mean... I have plenty of glass to keep me occupied already, so this is more like a "filling some gaps and adding some extreme luxuries" thing.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 4, 2012)

i know not the game... but i'd never want 5!


----------



## nicku (Dec 4, 2012)

1. 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II



2. 50mm f/1.2 L
3. 85mm f/1.2 L II
4. 100mm f/2.8 L
5. 24-70mm f/2.8 L II


----------



## Kristofgss (Dec 4, 2012)

50F 1.4 (Use this on a daily base and like the weight/performance ratio)
40F 2.8 pancake to create a more compact camera)
17-40 F4L
14 L
70-200 2.8 L IS II


----------



## stolpe (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Canon EF 16-35mm f2.8L USM II
2. Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L USM II
3. Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II
4. Canon EF 400mm f2.8L IS USM II (+ Extender EF 2x III)
5. Canon EF 600mm f4L IS USM II (+ Extender EF 1.4x III)

/ Stolpe


----------



## kidnaper (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Canon EF 14mm f2.8
2. Canon EF 35mm f1.4
3. Canon EF 50mm f1.2
4. Canon EF 85mm f1.2 II
5. Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II

But if we can go with rumors, I'd take the 14-24 over #1. And any version +1 to what's on the list.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 4, 2012)

Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L
Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8L mkII
Canon EF 200-400
Canon EF 100mm macro L
Canon T-SE 17


----------



## symmar22 (Dec 4, 2012)

The ones I don't have yet and I could have a use for : 

14mm f2.8 L II
35mm f2 IS
45mm f2.8 TS-E
180mm f3.5 L Macro
300mm f2.8 L IS II


----------



## tron (Dec 4, 2012)

5 lenses I do have:

TS-E 17mm L
TS-E 24mm L II
EF35mm 1.4L
EF135mm 2.0L
EF300mm F4L (non-IS)

Alternatively for traveling purposes I would replace the 135 and the 300 with 70-200 IS (either f/4L for maximum portability or 2.8L II for lower light use or background separation).


----------



## iaind (Dec 5, 2012)

stolpe said:


> 1. Canon EF 16-35mm f2.8L USM II
> 2. Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L USM II
> 3. Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II
> 4. Canon EF 400mm f2.8L IS USM II (+ Extender EF 2x III)
> 5. Canon EF 600mm f4L IS USM II (+ Extender EF 1.4x III)



My choice as well


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2012)

24mm TS-E
50mm f/1.2
85mm f 1.2 II
400mm f2.8 IS II
600mm f/4L IS II


----------



## cayenne (Dec 5, 2012)

All Canon:

70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II USM <- Just got it last week
50mm f/1.2 L <-Next one to buy after paying off one above
16-35mm f/2.8 L <- for now living with the 17-40mmL as that I got a great deal on it used
14mm L (someday)
24-70mm f2.8L USM II

That being said...where I have the 14mm, I might have to say I would alternate that one with maybe the 85mm L f/1.2 and the 100mm L macro.....I can't really decide on that spot...but one of those would round out my top 5 I'd like to get.

I'm making my way down the list.
For now, I have the 85mm f/1.8, and honestly, that is a fun lens, great bang for the buck, so the 85mm 1.2 is likely to be lower on the list of what I'd want to get to finish out my collection.

That is all realistic. If going for ANY lens price no option, I'd like to have a 600mm or 800mm lens top of the line Canon has, but I think I'll save to buy a house first.



cayenne


----------



## mr few shots (Dec 5, 2012)

If only money was no object haha
Lots of great choices posted so far
For me it would have to be the following:

Zeiss 21mm for landscape as Zeiss lenses are absolute class even if manual focus
Canon 24-70 2.8II for general purpose as an upgrade from my 28-70 2.8L
Canon 300 2.8 IS II for larger wildlife
Canon 600 f4 IS II for smaller wildlife
What the hell I would like the 17mm Tilt & Shift for wide angle as well

I have the following amongst others otherwise would most certainly include them as they are superb lenses
Canon 70-200 2.8 IS II for people photography as allows you to keep a little distance for more natural shots
Canon 180 3.5L Macro as super sharp

We can all dream, as selling the wife isn't an option ;D ;D


----------



## Marek Truchlik (Dec 5, 2012)

8-15L
24L II
100L
300L
600L II


----------



## friedrice1212 (Dec 6, 2012)

EF 85mm f1.2L
EF 70-200 f2.8L
TS-E 24mm f3.5L
Zeiss 135mm f1.8 T*
EF 200mm f2L


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2012)

24mm TS-E
50mm f/1.2
85mm f 1.2 II
400mm f2.8 IS II
600mm f/4L IS II


----------



## Cory (Dec 6, 2012)

- Tokina 11-16
- Sigma 30 1.4
- Canon 100 2.0
- Canon 200 2.8
- Canon 70-300L


----------



## untitled10 (Dec 8, 2012)

hm

300 2.8 L
24-70 2.8 L
85 1.2 L
24 3.5 TS-E L
14 2.8 L


----------



## untitled10 (Dec 8, 2012)

Cory said:


> - Tokina 11-16
> - Sigma 30 1.4
> - Canon 100 2.0
> - Canon 200 2.8
> - Canon 70-300L



The 200 2.8 is an "L" too c;


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 12, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> I am planning a move to FF in the next year so the first three represent lenses that will work for both (better for FF), and the last two replacements for my current EF-S lenses.
> 
> 1. A 35mm lens- still undecided between the 1.4L, f/2IS and the new Sigma
> *2. 50mm 1.4- I owned the current Canon version and didn't like it, so sold it. I don't use this focal length much on the crop at the moment- so I'd buy it only when I get the FF or a mark ii comes out- whichever is earlier*
> ...



Seems like one problem solved


----------



## roadrunner (Dec 13, 2012)

Hard to exclude factors such as business and body... so assuming I'm trying to cover all my bases, this is what I would get.

1. 16-35 F2.8 Mark II
2. 24-70mm F2.8L Mark II
3. 70-200mm F2.8L IS Mark II
4. 100mm F2.8L IS Macro
5. 50mm F1.2L


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 13, 2012)

1. Canon EF14mm f/2.8L II USM
2. Canon EF200mm f/2L IS USM
3. Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II
4. Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
5. Canon EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM


----------



## Artifex (Dec 13, 2012)

If I can include announced lens not yet available and price is not considered 

1. Zeiss 15mm f/2.8
2. Zeiss 35mm f/1.4
3. Zeiss 55mm f/1.4
4. Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
5. Zeiss 135mm f/2.0

(I guess it is safe to assume that I like Zeiss lens...)


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Dec 13, 2012)

1. Canon 200mm f/2L IS USM (my favorite lens)
2. Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
3. Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II USM
4. Canon 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM
5. Canon 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM (or 200-400)


----------



## brad goda (Dec 13, 2012)

CN-E 15.5mm-47mm T2.8L
CN-E 30-300mm T2.95-3.7L
400mm 2.8L IS II
200-400mm 1.4 4L IS 
90 TS-E 2.8L II

oh yah! ;D ;D


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Dec 13, 2012)

1. Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM 
2. Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L II USM
3. Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II
4. Canon EF-S 17-55 f.2.8 IS USM (best overall zoom lens for a crop camera)
5. Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM


----------



## azezal (Dec 13, 2012)

TSE-24
50L
200L
135L
300 f/2.8L

I wish I could add the 16-35,24-70 II,70-200 II L


----------



## Pixelsign (Dec 13, 2012)

EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II
EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II
EF 70-200 f/2.8 L II
Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 (Version 2013)
and one of the upcoming 50mm lenses with IS


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: what 5 lenses would you want*

Hi all...

Well... as I have been using a 7D, I'll list my ideal 5 for that (I think APS-C vs FF body HAS to be stipulated, otherwise lens choice doesn't sit within 100% context!)

1) Sigma 8-16mm - must have great, sharp, contrasty IQ & an accurate AF copy too.
(I have a good, sharp copy of the Sigma 10-20mm, which has minor AF issues - but it's not a practical problem how I use it) 8)

2) Canon 15-85mm - I have this lens, love it as my walk around... great range, v good IQ all round 

3) Canon 100mm L IS USM macro
(I have the Canon 100mm non-L USM macro, which for all intents and purposes is 99% as good for macro.. but does lack the weather sealing and Hybrid IS- mostly for handhelds non 1:1 shots) :

4) the yet to be released (maybe not even designed... CR2?) Canon 50mm f/1.4mm USM IS
(I had two copies of the 50mm f/1.8, didn't like it's AF nor bokeh, and not quite good enough IQ wide open). There are aspects of the current Canon 50mm f/1.4 and Canon 50mm f/1.2 L that I don't like.... 

5) Canon 200-400mm 1.4x L (for my love of wildlife, especially birds - yes BIF too) 
(I have the 70-300mm L - terrific IQ at any setting- and if I got the 200-400mm 1.4x would desparately miss the portability of the awesome 70-300mm L... so it would be a 'toss up', but one can't argue with a lens that has 200-560mm range in an L!) 

Yes, I'd probably like a 200mm f/2 IS, or a 17mm T/S lens as an 'extra' - but the above 5 lenses are what I would expect to use lots (as I do all my current lenses). So I feel that with what I currently have, I'm actually not too far off what would be my 'ideal' 5 lenses anyway, actually. And that's a good thing! 8)

Regards

Paul


----------



## Eimajm (Dec 13, 2012)

Canon 600mm F4 IS II
Canon 300mm F2.8 IS II
Canon 180mm F2.8 macro IS (if ever they decide to release it)

And thats me done other than I also need to win the lottery to pay for them and a 1DX. :-\


----------



## c3hammer (Dec 13, 2012)

My Favorites  My collection
Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 Own
Canon 24mm L f/1.4 II Own
Canon 50mm L f/1.2 Olympus OM 50mm f/1.4
Canon 70-200 L f/2.8 II 70-200 L f/4 IS
Canon 600mm L F/4 II Nikkor AIS 600mm f/5.6 ED


----------



## tron (Dec 13, 2012)

c3hammer said:


> My Favorites  My collection
> Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 Own
> Canon 24mm L f/1.4 II Own
> Canon 50mm L f/1.2 Olympus OM 50mm f/1.4
> ...


So you have 3 Canon, 1 Olympus and 1 Nikkon lens. Interesting combination!
I guess that the 600mm on a D800 body or a crop one, would kill...


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my 4 lenses on a 5D II.

Have.
Samyang 14 F2.8
Zeiss 21 F2.8
Sigma 50 F1.4
Canon 100-400L

Would add.
Canon 24-70L II(I think)

Thoughts on them. I don't think I'd even care to swap the Samyang 14 for the Canon 14 if someone wanted to. Loving the thing and I've used a Canon 14L II before. The Zeiss 21 is really just sick and not going anywhere. I would likely swap out the Sigma 50 for the Zeiss 50 F2. I suppose swapping out the 100-400 for the 200-400L would make sense too. Would then need some mid-range zoom and the 24-70L II would work great. Yeah that'd be a damn happy full frame line-up.


----------



## westr70 (Dec 15, 2012)

stolpe said:


> 1. Canon EF 16-35mm f2.8L USM II
> 2. Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L USM II
> 3. Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II
> 4. Canon EF 400mm f2.8L IS USM II (+ Extender EF 2x III)
> ...



+1 all the way with these.


----------



## leolol (Dec 15, 2012)

Nikon 14-24 2.8 (+Lee Filters)
Canon 24-70 2.8 II
Canon 70-200 2.8 IS II
Nokton 50 0,95
Zeiss 100 macro


----------



## KreutzerPhotography (Dec 18, 2012)

15mm 2.8 Fisheye
16-35mm 2.8L II
24mm 1.4L
85mm 1.2L
70-200mm 2.8L IS II

Hopefully One day...


----------



## gigabellone (Dec 20, 2012)

Sigma 10-20 (got it)
Sigma 35 f/1.4
Sigma 50 f/1.4
Canon 85 f/1.8

I don't really need a 5th lens, but if it's free, i'll take che Canon 300 f/4L is usm. ;D


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 20, 2012)

TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II
40mm f/2.8 STM Pancake
100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
135mm f/2.0L USM
600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------

